# Spooky Avatar Request Thread



## 0 2 (Oct 1, 2018)

With Halloween just around the corner, it's time to swap to your spookiest avatars. But some of you may not have the technical know-how to design your own avatars for the occasion.

Request your spooky Halloween-themed edits to a picture or your avatar here, and I or anybody who is so inclined can help you out!

(Also try to give specific requests, it makes it a bit easier.)


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Oct 1, 2018)

Spook me, senpai!


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Oct 1, 2018)

make mazinger spooky


----------



## Draza (Oct 1, 2018)

Take your guess of who this is.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 1, 2018)

Sperglord Dante said:


> View attachment 556469
> make mazinger spooky


Would you consider using some Mazinger pumpkin carvings?


----------



## Bunny at Law (Oct 1, 2018)

Halp please!


----------



## Star Wormwood (Oct 1, 2018)

do me a big spook


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 1, 2018)

am spook now


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 1, 2018)

If someone can put devil horns on my avatar I'd appreciate it. I can't do that on gifs myself. If anyone can I'd appreciate it.
Either that or a witch hat.


----------



## Fleeb (Oct 1, 2018)

Spooky Lenny would be cool. Otherwise I'm stuck with dead Lenny


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> Spook me, senpai!


Aye aye.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 1, 2018)

Spookify him, baby!


----------



## Nidemp (Oct 1, 2018)

idk bro work your magic


----------



## James Howlett (Oct 1, 2018)

My avatar has always worn a  Halloween costume, so I don't know how to spoop it up. Help me.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Oct 1, 2018)

Can you make a spooker Bojack Horseman or am I stuck with somewhat uncanny Valley bojack?


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> If someone can put devil horns on my avatar I'd appreciate it. I can't do that on gifs myself. If anyone can I'd appreciate it.
> Either that or a witch hat.


Tah-dah.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Oct 1, 2018)

_01 said:


> Aye aye.
> 
> View attachment 556490



Hell yeah. Thanks!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 1, 2018)

_01 said:


> Tah-dah.
> 
> View attachment 556503



You're awesome. Thanks. It goes well with his smug smile.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Spookify him, baby!
> View attachment 556498



Bone-afied.


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 1, 2018)

Make my previous avatar more spoopy.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 1, 2018)

Can someone make my moth man a high class spooker?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 1, 2018)

_01 said:


> Bone-afied.
> 
> View attachment 556516


Danke.


----------



## d12 (Oct 1, 2018)

I would like a little pumpkin on the corner of my avatar, nothing fancy thank you.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 1, 2018)

Can anyone make my avatar look devilish? For reference my av is supposed to be a chihuahua's face in front of a heart with angel wings and a halo. Needless to say I'm a shit artist.

Would anyone be willing to make it look evil say, with bat wings, spooky eyes, and devil horns? And maybe change the text to hail satan? Something like that?

Any offers to make my av spooky would be greatly appreciated, do what you like


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 1, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Make my previous avatar more spoopy.
> 
> View attachment 556526


That face is too heroic to be made spooky.



This one however...


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 1, 2018)

Make a poopy spoopy Grimace for me


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 1, 2018)

One more request. I just realized devil horns work better on my old icon.



I really should have asked for this one first. Devil horns work on Stephen Fry making a pervy face.


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 1, 2018)

Me pls


----------



## Sundae (Oct 1, 2018)

Spookify me, Captain!


----------



## Yes Man (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm too lazy to do this myself! Give me a spooky reconditioning of my beautiful face if you would


----------



## Goofy Logic (Oct 1, 2018)

Hard to spookify Logic... maybe go for a killer robot?




Simple enough for me.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 2, 2018)

Make him spooky, please


----------



## Clop (Oct 2, 2018)

I might be around later to help with the spookifying process after work and stuff, but in the meantime I'll just show off my own transformation to spookmode.


----------



## Supreme Sundae (Oct 2, 2018)

d12 said:


> I would like a little pumpkin on the corner of my avatar, nothing fancy thank you.



Here you go!




Just kidding...Here's a couple that aren't so busy.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Oct 2, 2018)

Maybe give Meleoron some horns?


----------



## d12 (Oct 2, 2018)

Supreme Sundae said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank you very much! I love it.


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 2, 2018)

Go ham on my shit fam


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Oct 2, 2018)

Nidemp said:


> idk bro work your magic







One spoopy avatar


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 2, 2018)

do you think you could make my avatar spookier? like idk, make blood come out of cirno's eyesockets or something


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 2, 2018)

Could I get like a trick or treaters bag in her hand please? (the shittier drawn the better


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 2, 2018)

Could you turn this one into a spooky skeleton?


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 2, 2018)

Please hit me up


----------



## Clop (Oct 2, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> Could you turn this one into a spooky skeleton?
> View attachment 556790



Will this do?


----------



## Bush did USS Maine (Oct 2, 2018)

I'd would be thrilled to get a spooky avatar, don't really have any specific ideas for it though.


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 2, 2018)

Clop said:


> Will this do?
> 
> View attachment 556818



That's perfection right there. Thanks, man.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 2, 2018)

Gib me your best shot fam


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 2, 2018)

Bush did USS Maine said:


> I'd would be thrilled to get a spooky avatar, don't really have any specific ideas for it though.
> 
> View attachment 556864


----------



## UY 690 (Oct 2, 2018)

Can someone spookyfide this wonderful man?


----------



## Casshern (Oct 2, 2018)

Scare me like one of your French girls.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> Can someone make my moth man a high class spooker?
> 
> View attachment 556530


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> Maybe give Meleoron some horns?
> 
> View attachment 556705


Simple enough.


----------



## Sundae (Oct 2, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Make a poopy spoopy Grimace for meView attachment 556583



Stumbled across this earlier:


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 2, 2018)

Spook me please!


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 2, 2018)

Don't really know how mine can be spooked any more than it already is.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 3, 2018)

Sundae said:


> Spookify me, Captain!


I can't do gifs...


----------



## Preferred Penne (Oct 3, 2018)

What's more scary than a micropenne?


----------



## Nidemp (Oct 3, 2018)

Not an_ime g_irl said:


> One spoopy avatar


noice


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 3, 2018)

Can you make this one super spooby pls


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Oct 3, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Spook me please!


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 3, 2018)

Needs more Spook.


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Oct 3, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> View attachment 557604 Can you make this one super spooby pls








Voodoo cursed sniper avatar


----------



## Troglodyte.35 (Oct 3, 2018)

I'll leave you to your devices.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't need to be spooked. I am as spooky as can be!


----------



## Polyboros (Oct 3, 2018)

I just used some shitty filters, but I think there is more horror potential in this loud, slow abomination.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 3, 2018)

Would need more spook


----------



## CHEEEEEN (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't have a specific request, but maybe giving her a eerie and darker aura would be nice!


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 3, 2018)

Can someone find me a semi spooky picture of Angel Dust from Hazbin hotel? not sure if current one is halloween-y enough


----------



## Iä! Iä! (Oct 3, 2018)

Please work your black magic!


----------



## omori (Oct 3, 2018)

My icon is already pretty spooky but there's no such thing as too much spooky


----------



## Sundae (Oct 3, 2018)

GeneralFriendliness said:


> I can't do gifs...
> View attachment 557505







Awesome!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello friend. Could you make me a gif of Mr Harrow taking kid mask off.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 4, 2018)

Can someone recommend to me a really cute and autistic spooky waifu?

Big anime tits are welcome.


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 4, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> Can someone recommend to me a really cute and autistic spooky waifu?
> 
> Big anime tits are welcome.





 
Spooky enough for ya?


----------



## Raging Capybara (Oct 4, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> View attachment 558637
> Spooky enough for ya?



Actually, I was expecting something more weeb, like all the boosette who have spread in this forum like virus.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 4, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> Actually, I was expecting something more weeb, like all the boosette who have spread in this forum like virus.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Oct 4, 2018)

_01 said:


> Simple enough.
> 
> View attachment 557316



Much thanks, my dude.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 4, 2018)

I think I may have done mine way too scary.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 4, 2018)

Make me spooky please.


----------



## Sundae (Oct 4, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> Actually, I was expecting something more weeb, like all the boosette who have spread in this forum like virus.



Here ya go:





Edit:


Dr W said:


> Make me spooky please.



I'm not the best image editor in the world, but I gave it a try:


 



MemeGray said:


> Could I get like a trick or treaters bag in her hand please? (the shittier drawn the betterView attachment 556786



Will this do?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 4, 2018)

Spooked my own up, original outfit just too good to costume over.


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Oct 5, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> Would need more spook





Iä! Iä! said:


> Please work your black magic !



The ritual went wrong, you became a furry


Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Hello friend. Could you make me a gif of Mr Harrow taking kid mask off.


I have no idea what you asked for


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 5, 2018)

Show him the power of death.


----------



## Sundae (Oct 5, 2018)

SpaceQuakes said:


> View attachment 559606
> Show him the power of death.



Will this do?


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 5, 2018)

Sundae said:


> Will this do?
> View attachment 560091


Will do.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 7, 2018)

Not an_ime g_irl said:


> View attachment 559426
> The ritual went wrong, you became a furry
> I have no idea what you asked forView attachment 559427


Sorry, I should have been more specific. Could you possibly make a gif of 1:00-1:04 of the following video? 
https://youtu.be/7vDjlpFdcFc


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 7, 2018)

Can someone make my avatar or my nigga kaneko spooky?


----------



## Jewish Pawn (Oct 7, 2018)

Make the background spooky


----------



## RatManStan (Oct 7, 2018)

This bastard is already pretty creepy on his own but if you can make a spooky version of him it be appreciated


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 11, 2018)

RatManStan said:


> View attachment 561789
> This bastard is already pretty creepy on his own but if you can make a spooky version of him it be appreciated


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 11, 2018)

I want some good ol' un-PC spookiness.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 11, 2018)

the autist of dojima said:


> Can someone make my avatar or my nigga kaneko spooky?
> View attachment 561783


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 11, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> I want some good ol' un-PC spookiness.


----------



## repentance (Oct 11, 2018)

I love my kiwi fruit crab spider but I don't think he's scary enough for Halloween.  Can you make him scary like an Aussie spider should be?


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 11, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> View attachment 564379


Very honorabre, thank you! 



repentance said:


> I love my kiwi fruit crab spider but I don't think he's scary enough for Halloween.  Can you make him scary like an Aussie spider should be?
> 
> 
> View attachment 564380



Does this count?


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 11, 2018)

@repentance


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 11, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> View attachment 564376


Nicely done lad
10/10


----------



## repentance (Oct 11, 2018)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Very honorabre, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Does this count?



I haven't seen that particular species before.  It's awesome.


----------



## repentance (Oct 11, 2018)

SAVE TWINKIE! said:


> @repentance
> View attachment 564391



I almost feel like he needs a hockey mask and a chain saw.


----------



## Twinkie (Oct 11, 2018)

repentance said:


> I almost feel like he needs a hockey mask and a chain saw.


hah, his back is supposed to be a hockey mask! i'm not an artist, clearly. i just felt like fuckin' around for a minute


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Oct 11, 2018)

Yo I'm scary already... or hot. Your erotic nightmare


----------



## firestoopscience (Oct 11, 2018)

This guy but spookier.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 17, 2018)

firestoopscience said:


> This guy but spookier.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Oct 17, 2018)

Spookify me bitches


----------



## firestoopscience (Oct 18, 2018)

GeneralFriendliness said:


> View attachment 569555


Thank you very much! Now into the halloween spirit <3


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 18, 2018)

MeatRokket08 said:


> Spookify me bitches





Unrelated, but your name reminded me of this.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 28, 2018)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Needs more Spook.
> 
> View attachment 557619


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 28, 2018)

Nidemp said:


> idk bro work your magic


Yours is pretty easy on interpretation alone. Just imagine the drink the cat's holding is poison. And she's taking a good whiff of it, too.


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 28, 2018)

GeneralFriendliness said:


> View attachment 579093


Why the hell does that thing remind me of a Yu-Gi-Oh card?


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 28, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> Why the hell does that thing remind me of a Yu-Gi-Oh card?


Because it is one. The best one.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Oct 29, 2018)

GeneralFriendliness said:


> View attachment 579093


Holy shit, that's awesome.
Thanks, man!

Edit:
filename: Dead Bidoofaggot


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 9, 2018)

Thats great and all, but its now Thanksgiving time. Post your Turkeytars here.


----------

